# Might need your help saving some fish...



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

There are six ponds on the property of my employer located just off Polaris Parkway. All were stocked years ago and hold good populations of LM, bluegill, crappie and catfish. 

In the name of progress on of the ponds is currently being drained and will be filled in and replaced by a new parking lot. I've conacted the facilities management project manager that is overseeing the job, my email is as follows:

I just wanted to ask a quick question about the draining of the pond being conducted today. I spend a good deal of time fishing in the ponds surrounding the property and I can tell you that there is a very healthy population a large fish (bass, bluegill crappie and catfish) in that pond. I was wondering if the fish are being moved to another pond and if so, what methods are being used to capture the fish and which pond are they being relocated to?

On several occasions in the past I've seen ponds drained down to a few inches of water and simply filled in with dirt on top of the fish. This is obviously very wasteful and I hope this is not the plan. If so, please let me know as I may be able to quickly assemble a team of people to efficiently move the bulk of the fish to another pond on the property. 

I completely understand the need for additional parking here at our office, I just want to offer my assistance in being as environmentally conscious as possible during the development. 

__________

With all that being said I'm waiting to hear back. These ponds are all on private property so I don't think that there are any regulatory problems with moving the fish from this pond to one of the others. We'll see what the reply is...but I may need some help on this one. It may come down to getting together a few guys with live minnows and 5 gallon buckets to catch and move as many fish as possible.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Nevermind guys....:

They've hired a professional organization to relocate the fish and redistribute among the other ponds safely and quickly. 



Good to know that they are going about this the right way!!!


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

must be nice getting paid to fish.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

I'm pretty sure there are nets involved.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

kinda figured that. I used to do land clearing, we cleared an area for a housing development that had a pond. It was drained down to enlargen it, that was some easy fishin.


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

Makes me wonder had you not sent the e-mail what might have happened to the fish?


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

I'm sure it was already in the works...she replied to my email within 10 minutes of my sending it.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a feeling you & I work for the same company . I just got the memo about the new 'F' parking lot. Which pond are they draining? There are some huge cats in that pond with the waterfall just outside the cafe next to the south entrance.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Thats the one...it's empty now.


----------

